# Hello from Somerset



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all
I` ve been toy with the idea of breeding mice for some time now, after having lots of mice as a kid. Well 30+ year on i`ve just ordered my garden shed to put my idea into into reality.
In the next few weeks/month, after i`ve got the shed erected and kitted it out i`ll be on the look out for a breeding pair(s). I will be looking for single colour mice (eg black, grey, tan,white) and see what colour combinations come about! So if there`s anyone in the *Somerset* area (but willing to travel a little further for the right colours) who have a breeding pair(s) for sale in the coming weeks, i would love to hear from you and any advice you could give me wouldn`t go a miss.
I`ll keep you all posted for any further development.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello 
:welcome1


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone else in the Somerset area, as i`ll be looking for some mice to breed soon?
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## daveyjones (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Barry! i'm not in Somerset but in Dorset. So kind of neighbours. I currently breed broken coated but I've only just started in the past 6 months so am kind of new to all this myself. I'm constantly on the lookout for new mice to add to my strains but am finding it really difficult. I've contacted someone in Portsmouth and will hopefully hear from them around July time. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you are surrounded by top exhibition breeders. Seawatch in weston- super mare is your closest.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

I did see Seawatch website, but was unsure if he sold any. I will get in contact with him soon as i`m in the process of putting up my shed, but hopefully will get sorted soon. What other exhibition breeders are in my area?
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Welcome Barry, I may be teaching Granny to suck eggs but if your putting up a shed to keep your mice in, they will not tolerate high temperatures and will die.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Welcome Barry, I may be teaching Granny to suck eggs but if your putting up a shed to keep your mice in, they will not tolerate high temperatures and will die.


I`ve already thought of that. Opening windows and a heat which blows hot n cold  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

heat killing them? In the uk.... 30c will not kill them


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Correct it wont. Accumilation of heat inside a shed will. The greenhouse effect.


----------

